# fish id?



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Caught these today out at Pickens...just need help identifying the one fish and the two sharks. I am not sure if they are sharpnose, blacktip, spinner, etc.. One has a black outline on its top fin and the other doesn't. Thanks for the help!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Top is definitely a ground mullet, or whiting. Good eating. I cant help you on the sharks. No clue. O*D*W


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Without seeing the anal fin in the photo its either spinner or smooth dogfish shark


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Difficult to identify some sharks from photos and. If it is a spinner, they are way cool to watch jump and spin around out of the water when they feed. I saw several last year over of Dauphin Island when I was on the research boat and one photo looks kind o like one. There are several good identification books if you are interested. One is Bob Shipp's Guide to Fishes of the Gulf of Mexico and another is written by Dickson called Fishes of the Gulf of Mexico, Texas and Adjacent Waters. Both books have been printed several times and are easy to use. I think that you can order from Amazon.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Atlantic Sharpnose...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Either atlantic sharpnose or smalltail shark in top shark photo. Without seeing in person, its hard to tell although the black margins on both the dorsal and caudal fin point more to smalltail.

The second shark is clearly an Atlantic Sharpnose.

Southern Kingfish aka "ground mullet"


Just checked some pics out and am pretty sure the top right is a Smalltail Shark. I should also note that they are prohibited to take. They are a species of Sharpnose Shark and look very similar to the Atlantic Sharpnose which probably leads to many being taken.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like the sharks have a few small white spots scattered on their body. If so, then they're Atlantic Sharpnose.

Cools catches!
Alex


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you everyone for all the help. I figured one was a sharpnose but not 100% certain. Everything was released unharmed. A general rule I use is that if " I don't know, it must go. "


----------

